# High country archery looking for?



## buck12345 (Feb 22, 2007)

position for what? sorry i dont understand


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*positions*



buck12345 said:


> position for what? sorry i dont understand


We are looking for the average Joe bow hunters on the hunting advisory staff we are not looking for pro staffers just the everyday real life bow hunter!


----------



## buck12345 (Feb 22, 2007)

i live in ny. any shops around


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*NY shops*



buck12345 said:


> i live in ny. any shops around


We have several in The area Blodgettes comes to mind please call and talk to Marttie there does not have to be a hca dealer in the area it can be your local dealer you can help his shop promote and do better for all of archery in general.


----------



## romeo212000 (Mar 21, 2006)

I am very interested, what does the position entail? By the way I am also from Oklahoma, do you have any positions there?


----------



## mwbowhunter (Feb 4, 2007)

I am from Missouri and would love the chance to shoot a hca bow, and promote them if thats what this would entail?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

romeo212000 said:


> I am very interested, what does the position entail? By the way I am also from Oklahoma, do you have any positions there?


To get the full details call Marttie she has all the information for you give her your zip and she will set you up thanks
Richard


----------



## mwbowhunter (Feb 4, 2007)

I tried to call just rang must be closed for the day


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

mwbowhunter said:


> I am from Missouri and would love the chance to shoot a hca bow, and promote them if thats what this would entail?


Hey we would love to have you! give Marttie a call


----------



## romeo212000 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey I called and Marttie was awesome and very nice, but told me I had to buy the bow. I still would really like to do this but I just bought a bow and cannot afford to buy another one. Best of luck to you though.


----------



## The Zone Team (May 10, 2007)

*bow*

They want you to promote their bows but you have to buy the bow. We should get a discount at least. kind of weird I think.


----------



## romeo212000 (Mar 21, 2006)

That was my thinking. So you want me to buy your bow then be their free advertisement. Maybe I'm missing something. Let me know if so.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

The Zone Team said:


> They want you to promote their bows but you have to buy the bow. We should get a discount at least. kind of weird I think.


You do get a discount on the bow you get them for dealer cost.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I think the Stiletto 380 is going to make a great hunting bow. The bows are fast and great strings and cables on them.

The Iron Mace would be a great choice also, IMO.

One thing I find very shocking to me, is that my bow is very quiet without anything on the string. There is no string buzz on the shot.

Stiletto ...


----------



## romeo212000 (Mar 21, 2006)

They are good looking bows I just can't afford to buy a new one even at dealers cost right now. I wish I could. I know some people who would be very interested in shooting it if I got one.


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm in the market for a bow. I love to bow hunt. I have had my eyes on an HCA bow for the last 10 years. Will have to test drive a Stilleto whenever it gets to MN. If it fits my DL, I would love to be an HCA "average Joe hunter".

I was thinking about taping my hunts and passing them around to friends and neighbors.


----------



## spotshooter300 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Authorized High Country Dealer*

HI ALL IM A AUTHORIZED HIGH COUNTRY DEALER IN INDIANA!!!!!
PM me for info on anything HIGH COUNTRY
THANKS
J HEATON
TINYS BOWSTRINGS


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*Iron Mace*

I watched an Iron Mace at #60 29" with a speed pro shoot 387 fps. It was amazing! I am dying to get one. Droped 2" from 20 to 40 yards. If you haven't shot one you have to check it out. 5 grains per pound is dead in my mind. It may take a while but everyone will be shooting one. How could you not. Trust me that bow is sweet!!:darkbeer: 

HCA #1.


----------



## archery4378 (Apr 21, 2006)

Romw Archery in Rome N.Y. 13440 is an Authorised High Country DeALER. wE ARE LOCATED ON 1105 FLOYD AVE IN ROME. (ABOUT 45 MIN EAST OF SYRACUSE).
PHONE NUMBER IS 315-339-6463.


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

Anybody know of a dealer in North Dakota. Would like to try one out.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Are you looking for people to shoot your bows just for hunting or is it for 3D shoots also...kinda confused. Do you want me to use my older HCA bows or one of your newest bows?


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

*Hello...???*

Hello, hello, hello.....what happened, where did they go? 
:noidea: :ranger:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Mrwintr said:


> Are you looking for people to shoot your bows just for hunting or is it for 3D shoots also...kinda confused. Do you want me to use my older HCA bows or one of your newest bows?


we are looking for all venues this is a co-op program so the bows are discounted and must be ran through a dealer in the area we are trying to help promote the local dealer with this program also.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

I will probably be the next HCA dealer in this area...there are none. The local Mathews dealer doesn't have anyone now that can beat me in 3D, so I guess until I win some $$ somewhere I will keep making HCA look good with my old bow.:boink:


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

Man, where was this program when I bought mine? That would have been awsome... I would have bought two of 'em! 

Can I get some money back?


----------



## Robert Ogden (Aug 13, 2005)

*like aways*

u live canada out


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Martie is very easy to work with. I used to call just to listen to her southern accent.


----------



## single_dad31 (Jan 6, 2007)

hey richard. i just bought a max-x from tabe. would i need to purchase a new bow? i can't bear the thought of having to buy an iron mace:wink: , but i guess i could make an exception if its for a good cause. lol


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Will you be out in Bedford?


----------



## headofahessian (Jan 9, 2007)

*Washington*

Got any pro shops in washington or northern oregon?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

jwolfe78 said:


> Will you be out in Bedford?


no we will not be in bedford but we should be at tha ASA in ky


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

headofahessian said:


> Got any pro shops in washington or northern oregon?


you will have to call 423-949-5000 talk to sales they will give you the closest dealer i know Bens archery is up there


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

How about Northeast Pa. area? There used to be a lot of dealers around here a few years ago. I used to shoot nothing but HCA bows. I owned at least 8 different ones. I used to shoot for a shop here before they closed up. I would love to get my hands on a stilleto for hunting.


----------

